# What do you think of this cosmetic mod?



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

please look here


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not one to mod, but this looks fine to me.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

All black, no doubt.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Definitely all black, if at all.:thumbdwn:


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

All black, but really depends on the rest of your car. Do you have shadowline trim and black grilles? Are you going to do matte or gloss?


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

you do that with plastidip?

and yeah all black or nothing.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't like it - it makes me think of the rear end of a diesel black with soot.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

No; they are loss black letters from jlevi sw


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes i have black grilles


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

It looks great,wait till u guys see mines the letter "d"" will be painted RED!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally added my RED "D" on the car and the RENNtech logo, I am trying to upload photo in the site and Ive gooten dumb on the issue anyone HELP ME please!!!!!


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Post a high res shot?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

send me a pm with phn # @taibanl and Ill send you a photo, this was taken from my Samsung cell


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I picked up a matte black 335d badge last week for $20 at Bimmian outside Toronto last week. Looking to put it on real soon.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

damn that would look great on my car Felicidades amigo


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Axel61 said:


> damn that would look great on my car Felicidades amigo


Here is the link dude:

http://www.bimmian.com/90/SVE/


----------

